
Survey about Free Software Documentation - sebelk
This is an anoymous survey about documentation of software libre https:&#x2F;&#x2F;libredoc.limequery.com&#x2F;494868. It is in spanish language. Be free to answer. It has only 5 question. Thanks in advance!
======
zzo38computer
I don't know Spanish so well, sorry. Write in here (perhaps a comment) the
questions in English.

